# Pussy Deflectors



## TheClorax (Mar 4, 2018)

List the things that will make your virginity immortal.
Just to get the biggest one out of the way,


----------



## ES 148 (Mar 4, 2018)

Being seven years old.


----------



## Desire Lines (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## Hui (Mar 4, 2018)

Wait. Are you saying you are a virgin forever?


----------



## The Colonel (Mar 4, 2018)

Playing video games.


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Mar 4, 2018)

Existing


----------



## RG 448 (Mar 4, 2018)

Being someone else.


----------



## WC 027 (Mar 4, 2018)

Not having a purple dick the size of a baseball bat


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## skiddlez (Mar 4, 2018)

Spoiler: Truth



Posting on Kiwi Farms.


----------



## OhGoy (Mar 4, 2018)

being myself is good enough


----------



## Black Waltz (Mar 4, 2018)

liking anime and nintendo games


----------



## Audit (Mar 4, 2018)

Take your pick


Spoiler: MtG













Spoiler: Pokemon













Spoiler: Yu Gi Oh


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Mar 4, 2018)

Liking Fire Emblem.


----------



## AtrocityVoyeur (Mar 4, 2018)

Whatever this is:


----------



## Slowpoke Sonic (Mar 4, 2018)

:autism:


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Mar 4, 2018)

Being Tom Preston


----------



## ES 148 (Mar 4, 2018)

Your mum


----------



## ForgedBlades (Mar 4, 2018)

The fact that I would rather be alone for the rest of my life than deal with even the possibility of rejection or abandonment.


----------



## XYZpdq (Mar 4, 2018)

You can make a naruto headband cheap by cutting open and flattening a beer can then you draw whatever logo you want on it with a sharpie.


----------



## AtrocityVoyeur (Mar 4, 2018)

Unrealistic expectations about the opposite sex (AKA putting that pussy/penis on a pedestal). I'd argue this is the _ur-_pussy deflector, because it distorts your perception of what is a workable approach to flirting and leads to excessive fear, or excessive confidence, and overall cringiness. That girl's not a life support system for her pussy, she has an individual mindset, preferences, dreams, hopes and fears you can better understand for a closer emotional understanding (or exploit for maximal sex access if you're some kinda PUA). You gotta touch her heart before you can touch her poon.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Mar 4, 2018)

Having a penis that’s too big and being too handsome and intelijent and good at sex.
:powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel:


----------



## Uncle Warren (Mar 4, 2018)

Lying on the internet for attention.


----------



## Raging Capybara (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## AnOminous (Mar 4, 2018)

Cruise's problem isn't that he's a manlet, it's that he's an insane cultist.


----------



## SoGoose (Mar 4, 2018)

When your steam account shows this


----------



## Sperglord Dante (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## John Furrman (Mar 4, 2018)

Being a furry.


----------



## Splendid (Mar 4, 2018)

John Furrman said:


> Being a furry.


In my experience, modern furries lose their virginity at a very young age.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Mar 4, 2018)

SoGoose said:


> When your steam account shows this


You'll never make girls wet with your mad gamer skillz if you're only playing 25 hours a week. For shame.


----------



## CIA Nigger (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## Polish Hot Dog (spicie) (Mar 4, 2018)

Raging Capybara said:


>


no fucking way that the first one is real
the second one i can believe but that- that is..... horrifying


Splendid Meat Sticks said:


> In my experience, modern furries lose their virginity at a very young age.


indeed. Unfortunately.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 4, 2018)

Splendid Meat Sticks said:


> In my experience, modern furries lose their virginity at a very young age.



If they're male, but it's their anal virginity and it's to pedophiles.


----------



## Splendid (Mar 4, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> If they're male, but it's their anal virginity and it's to pedophiles.


Hey man, a popped cherry is a popped cherry. Just ask the Saudis.


----------



## Polish Hot Dog (spicie) (Mar 4, 2018)

Splendid Meat Sticks said:


> Hey man, a popped cherry is a popped cherry. Just ask the Saudis.


or the Spartans


----------



## El Garbage (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## BurningPewter (Mar 5, 2018)

being a gentle anime fan with female friends you believe are gonna any day now see the sweet guy was right in front of them all along


----------



## aqua sama (Mar 5, 2018)

beeing gay.


----------



## Desire Lines (Mar 5, 2018)

aqua sama said:


> beeing gay.





Spoiler: don't open this


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Mar 5, 2018)

El Garbage said:


>



Check out the hand-drawn Sonic in the upper left corner.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Mar 5, 2018)

Vrakks said:


> Being seven years old.


Speak for yourself.


----------



## polonium (Mar 5, 2018)

Not having sex


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Mar 5, 2018)

Honesty. Obesity. Having no marketable skills. Low self-esteem.

This is coming from an old piece of shit for whom melancholy is SOP. Want to feel loved? Lose weight, know when to lie, and go to goddam technical school instead of college, this is how to make women love and respect you. And for God's sake, don't tell her everyday that you love her, no matter how much you do love her. Make it a once a week thing or it won't matter to her.


----------



## Billy_Sama (Mar 5, 2018)

Joining a celibate religious order.


----------



## Sperglord Dante (Mar 5, 2018)

Sometimes the fruit hangs so low you forget to pick it.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Mar 6, 2018)

Example of expert deflection.


----------



## Hui (Mar 6, 2018)

Being a furry tranny male lesbian


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 6, 2018)

Saying "Ackshuellly" irl.



Billy_Sama said:


> Joining a celibate religious order.



Unless you move into a secluded monastery immediately that shit is actually a pussy magnet.


----------



## ___- (Mar 6, 2018)

being poor in a rich country


----------



## Raging Capybara (Mar 6, 2018)

Ted_Breakfast said:


> Honesty. Obesity. Having no marketable skills. Low self-esteem.
> .



That's me without the obesity, can confirm.


----------



## TheClorax (Mar 6, 2018)

Having any of these or their variants as a wallpaper


----------



## Black Waltz (Mar 6, 2018)

being me


----------



## El Garbage (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## QB 290 (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Mar 7, 2018)

Spongebob merch.


----------



## HY 140 (Mar 7, 2018)

having Thomas the Tank Engine toys, also being part of antifa


----------



## Plague Spectrum (Mar 7, 2018)

My constant urge to post this cat.


----------



## cypocraphy (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## Xerxes IX (Mar 8, 2018)

Being an adult who spergs over whatever Cartoon Network show is popular now


----------



## Red Hood (Mar 8, 2018)

Having a gayass blue fedora bear as your avatar


----------



## aqua sama (Mar 8, 2018)

also  fat and bald is a killer combo.


----------



## TiggerNits (Mar 8, 2018)

Giving a shit. You want girls to like you, go in to any situation where you deal with even the possibility of gaining their affection with the thought of "If she puts out, cool. If she doesn't who fucking cares" while making sure to look halfway decent and you'll bag a lot more girls than you think. Too many dudes get nervous around girls to the point of coming off a a sissy or desperate and chicks fucking hate that shit.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Mar 8, 2018)

Talking about Nick shows in any capacity.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 8, 2018)

Having my face.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Mar 8, 2018)

Sobriety


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 8, 2018)

Drunkenly vomiting on her.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Mar 8, 2018)

Yelling "free palestine" while banging an Israeli girl will get you cut off pretty quickly


----------



## Randy Lahey (Mar 8, 2018)

Splendid Meat Sticks said:


> In my experience, modern furries lose their virginity at a very young age.


Probably not willingly though.


----------



## Red Hood (Mar 9, 2018)

Smelling like a public toilet (or cannery row for the ladies) ain't gonna get you laid.


----------



## Globe (Mar 9, 2018)

Making videos in your car whining about rejection and throwing literal screaming tantrums over it then uploading said videos to YouTube.


----------



## Implacable Birch (Mar 9, 2018)

Every day right after I wake up and every night before I go to bed I log on to this website to guarantee that no woman will ever come near me.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Mar 9, 2018)

Not giving a fuck about watching millionaires play a game on national television.


----------



## Red Hood (Mar 9, 2018)

getting triggered by someone drinking a macrobrew light beer


----------



## polonium (Mar 9, 2018)

Plague_Spectrum said:


> My constant urge to post this cat.
> View attachment 398039


This cat reminds me of Filthy Frank


----------



## DarkSydePundit (Mar 14, 2018)

Having a anime avatar


----------



## admiral (Mar 14, 2018)

T-shirts with ironic slogans on them. You look like a tool.


----------



## Plague Spectrum (Mar 14, 2018)

Being a plague doctor.


----------



## Piss Clam (Mar 14, 2018)

When a female actually expresses interest in you and you tell her your girlfriend lives in Canada.


----------



## Rokko (Mar 14, 2018)

Having bigger boobs than her.


----------



## Benoit Bals (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## Figuratively Stalin (Mar 14, 2018)

Posting on incels.me.


----------



## Count groudon (Mar 14, 2018)

Having a triforce tattoo anywhere on your body and/or excessively wearing gaming-related shirts.


----------



## TheClorax (Mar 14, 2018)

Yes. These are Pickle Rick Condoms.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## NARPASSWORD (Mar 15, 2018)

Being a troper.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 15, 2018)

A force field or a replica of anything with a force field.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Mar 18, 2018)

Paw Patrol


----------



## Count groudon (Mar 18, 2018)

Unironically quoting internet memes in everyday conversations


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Mar 18, 2018)

Being overly concerned about morals in fictional media.


----------



## ForeverGeneric (Mar 19, 2018)

Hasn't anyone forgotten about this?


----------



## Curt Sibling (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## TheClorax (Mar 19, 2018)

Watching RWBY


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Mar 19, 2018)

Doing let's plays


----------



## swiv (Mar 19, 2018)

Kari Kamiya said:


> View attachment 402931



At least waifufags are content to be left alone, unlike "manosphere" posters who are actively awful


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Mar 19, 2018)

Kingdom Hearts


----------



## Black Waltz (Mar 19, 2018)

Touhou


----------



## Idea Waifu (Mar 19, 2018)

games, animu, memes, kiwifarms, anything that involves being close to the computer and not going outside


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Mar 19, 2018)

Discovering that if you wait until you're 30 to lose your virginity you become a wizard.


----------



## An Sionnach Seang (Mar 19, 2018)

70s German prog rock

also, homosexuality


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Mar 20, 2018)

"Quirky" board/card games


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Mar 20, 2018)

Gorillaz


----------



## Black Waltz (Mar 20, 2018)

being yourself


----------



## Monolith (Mar 20, 2018)

Making a joke and underestimating the obscurity of the reference enough that not a single person on a massive forum understands it.

not that i'm mad or anything


----------



## ForeverGeneric (Mar 20, 2018)

Being like this guy


----------



## ForeverGeneric (Mar 20, 2018)

Uncanny Valley said:


> "Quirky" board/card games


Hate to break this to you but here.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Mar 20, 2018)

Posting animu in the random pics and gifs thread.


----------



## aqua sama (Mar 20, 2018)

Dink Smallwood said:


> being yourself



and always telling the truth, especially if the truth is unpleasant.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Mar 20, 2018)

screaming about Teen Titans go


----------



## rookie (Mar 20, 2018)

- Watching Steven Universe
- Having a 130 IQ


----------



## Monolith (Mar 20, 2018)

Having a -130 IQ.


----------



## Mc StarChild (Mar 20, 2018)

Any sort of open political belief


----------



## fortunecookie (Mar 20, 2018)

Being a genuinely nice guy


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Mar 20, 2018)

Taking part in any re.tarded culture war.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## aqua sama (Mar 20, 2018)

NARPASSWORD said:


> Taking part in any re.tarded culture war.



beeing a sonic fan, unless you're a gurl.


----------



## An Sionnach Seang (Mar 23, 2018)

aqua sama said:


> beeing a sonic fan, unless you're a *gurl*.



that's just the word 'girl' pronounced by someone with a broad Belfast accent


----------



## aqua sama (Mar 23, 2018)

An Sionnach Seang said:


> that's just the word 'girl' pronounced by someone with a broad Belfast accent



yes.
being a sonic fan is not a dick-repellent. It just repels pussy.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Mar 23, 2018)

Referring to movies as "fun family favorites"


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Mar 23, 2018)

Syphilis.


----------



## Gingervitis (Mar 24, 2018)

Having a babyface. It sounds good until you’re 19 and worried busybodies ask if you’re old enough to drive


----------



## Black Waltz (Mar 24, 2018)

having a penis smaller than 10 inches


----------



## swiv (Mar 24, 2018)

ForeverGeneric said:


> Being like this guy
> View attachment 407081



Who needs pussy when you can pwn that many n00bs on de_dust?


----------



## Nurse Ratchet (Mar 29, 2018)

Lamenting that you're single. In any medium to which I have access, in any language I can understand.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Mar 29, 2018)

aqua sama said:


> yes.
> being a sonic fan is not a dick-repellent. It just repels pussy.



Nothing in the world is a dick repellant. You can be a fucking HIV+ 60 year old crack whore with running sores in your vagina and a single tooth in your mouth and you'll still get guys willing to fuck you.


----------



## Witlich (Apr 2, 2018)

Bullshit like https://www.instagram.com/p/BY_ZqR6ARBD/


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Apr 2, 2018)

Witlich said:


> Bullshit like https://www.instagram.com/p/BY_ZqR6ARBD/



>Profile: Female
>butthurt about someone calling skanks out 

Like pottery


----------



## Witlich (Apr 2, 2018)

Varg Did Nothing Wrong said:


> >Profile: Female
> >butthurt about someone calling skanks out
> 
> Like pottery



That's not what I meant ... whatever floats your boat, though.


----------



## aqua sama (Apr 2, 2018)

I mean, he ain't wrong...
I've seen quite a few experiments done on ytube, that fit that description.
gurlz always say they want n honest man...there he is!!


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Apr 2, 2018)

Witlich said:


> Bullshit like https://www.instagram.com/p/BY_ZqR6ARBD/



Don't worry, world is still full of nice guys waiting, to tip their fedora at you. 
But something tells me, you wouldnt like them either.


----------



## Gorgar (Apr 2, 2018)

Posting your Fortnite wins on Snapchat
Being openly involved in a fandom intended for children
Poor fashion taste
Ever going public with anime
Being antisocial


----------



## Witlich (Apr 2, 2018)

Nazi vegeta said:


> Don't worry, world is still full of nice guys waiting, to tip their fedora at you.
> But something tells me, you wouldnt like them either.



Er, no? Because a good chunk of them have ulterior motives and that's not being honest?


----------



## ___- (Apr 2, 2018)

Witlich said:


> Er, no? Because a good chunk of them have ulterior motives and that's not being honest?


Yeah ulterior motives are for pussies. 
Now suck my dick.


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## fortunecookie (Apr 2, 2018)

Not having a criminal record


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Apr 2, 2018)

Creating Ren & Stimpy, being a washup, creating a bunch of awful shorts with Hanna-Barbara characters, owning a blog to whine about how "TODAY'S CARTOONS SUCK!", worshipping Bob Clampett even when his colleagues are superior in every way, starting a kickstarter scam, ghost writing a negative review of a show you never even seen, having a one-sided feud with Stephen Spielberg, and being a kiddy diddler.
AKA, being John Kricfalusi.


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Apr 2, 2018)

Witlich said:


> Er, no? Because a good chunk of them have ulterior motives and that's not being honest?



the only motive a man needs is pussy.
Even reptile pussy would do for some.


----------



## Hui (Apr 2, 2018)

DarkSydePundit said:


> Having a anime avatar


lol die weeb


----------



## aqua sama (Apr 2, 2018)

having a weak and inexistent chin and/or jaw.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Apr 2, 2018)

aqua sama said:


> having a weak and inexistent chin and/or jaw.


So basically, Leafy.


----------



## aqua sama (Apr 2, 2018)

NARPASSWORD said:


> So basically, Leafy.



a guy with that name sounds like a huge faggot, so it does not surprise me, he would have no chin.


----------



## Lez (Apr 2, 2018)

Liking Hamilton.
Wanting to have our wedding take place in Animal Crossing.
Writing long meta about how revolutionary Puella Magi Madoka Magica is.
Using 'monosexual' or 'allosexual'. Also owning an ace discourse blog.
Spending most of your income on commissions about Wonderbread.


----------



## zappi (Apr 2, 2018)

Writing a 107,000-word manifesto entitled "My Twisted World" about how you hate women for starving you of sex, and how you would like them put in concentration camps.


----------



## Count groudon (Apr 2, 2018)

I was gonna post a few more but then I realized that it was shit that I myself do so now I've decided to keep quiet.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Apr 3, 2018)

Posting on Paheal.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Thelostcup (Apr 3, 2018)

Having a vocaloid avatar


----------



## Pina Colada (Apr 3, 2018)

Thick-rimmed, wide-lens glasses that were popular in the 80s.


----------



## Black Waltz (Apr 3, 2018)

DotA 2


----------



## drtoboggan (Apr 3, 2018)

Being James Terry Mitchell Jr.


----------



## Basil II (May 19, 2019)

Posting on www.kiwifarms.net


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (May 19, 2019)

NARPASSWORD said:


> Posting on Paheal.



ngl there's some funny ass shit on there


----------



## Guts Gets Some (May 20, 2019)

Ginyu said:


> Not having a purple dick the size of a baseball bat



Thinking dick size matters to any woman worth being with.


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (May 20, 2019)

I thought joining a band would cure my virginity. All night sex and drugs and rock n roll! Hasn't worked out for me (yet), But, I'm still hopeful.



Spoiler


----------



## Shiawase (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Coolio55 (May 21, 2019)

Your girlfriend seeing your porn folder and it's like 120GB of meticulously downloaded furry porn and also a significant portion of it is gay.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (May 21, 2019)

Coolio55 said:


> Your girlfriend seeing your porn folder and it's like 120GB of meticulously downloaded furry porn and also a significant portion of it is gay.



This seems oddly specific.


----------



## Coolio55 (May 21, 2019)

@Uncanny Valley Possibly. I was just trying to tap into and recreate that special brand of social mismanagement almost guaranteed to be recounted on the internet by some poor fucker.
Maybe I should have made it a brony joke so it was less "real".


----------



## Sexual Chocolate (May 21, 2019)

Thinking the NAP is real


----------



## betterbullocks (May 21, 2019)

Lez said:


> Liking Hamilton.
> Wanting to have our wedding take place in Animal Crossing.
> Writing long meta about how revolutionary Puella Magi Madoka Magica is.
> Using 'monosexual' or 'allosexual'. Also owning an ace discourse blog.
> Spending most of your income on commissions about Wonderbread.


FUCK YOU ANIMAL CROSSING IS A BLESSING
[Cries in virgin]


----------



## Inflatable Julay (May 22, 2019)




----------



## JM 590 (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Eto (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Preferred Penne (May 23, 2019)




----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (May 23, 2019)

Piss said:


> View attachment 768871


Is it bad that I almost thought that was a picture of me several years ago with a PC shopped in?


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (May 23, 2019)

Watching PBS Kids. Or just PBS.


----------



## Banh Xeo (May 23, 2019)

wait, were not all elite super chads who fuck on the reg and play games in public places?


----------



## PT 522 (May 23, 2019)

What is the female version of the images in this thread


----------



## BroccoliBrain (May 23, 2019)

Fat Pikachu said:


> What is the femcel version of the images in this thread


this?


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (May 23, 2019)

Possible pussy defector: coonskin cap.

I went outside wearing one once, and I got such a look of absolute revulsion from a random woman, such sheer primal hatred, that was unlike anything I had ever seen.


----------



## Caesare (May 23, 2019)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> Possible pussy defector: coonskin cap.
> 
> I went outside wearing one once, and I got such a look of absolute revulsion from a random woman, such sheer primal hatred, that was unlike anything I had ever seen.



150 years ago you would have been on the cutting edge of fashion.


----------



## Raging Capybara (May 23, 2019)

Fat Pikachu said:


> What is the femcel version of the images in this thread





			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/penis-deflectors.40488/


----------



## Hungerdunger (May 23, 2019)

Two things, both easily corrected: lack of eye contact, and poor tailoring decisions.



Spoiler: virgin


----------



## JM 590 (May 24, 2019)

BroccoliBrain said:


> this?
> View attachment 769228


That is remarkably detailed for what it is. 

Also, I have that same mouse.


----------



## Medicated (May 24, 2019)

BroccoliBrain said:


> this?
> View attachment 769228



femcels aren't incels, they are voluntary.  I guarantee you half of the site would be willing to bang that, maybe even ask her to be their g/f.


----------



## Chichan (May 24, 2019)

Being more than 230 if you aren't tall. Guys who are fickle. Guy's default way of talking to other females is being flirtatious.


----------



## Kaede Did Nothing Wrong (May 24, 2019)

BroccoliBrain said:


> this?
> View attachment 769228


hahah accurate enough to be a portrait of one of my friends, right down to holes in the wall. she's not incel though.


----------



## PT 940 (May 24, 2019)

BroccoliBrain said:


> this?
> View attachment 769228



I laugh harder every time I look at this


----------



## BroccoliBrain (May 24, 2019)

Kaede Did Nothing Wrong said:


> hahah accurate enough to be a portrait of one of my friends, right down to holes in the wall. she's not incel though.


....right down to the period stained clothes?

Mfw the Dark Souls poster, the NGE merch and the soul gem in the corner really gets me tho


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (May 25, 2019)

Very simple, shaving no more than every 4 days. Won`t commit to a beard, doesn`t care enough to be clean shaven. Failing that, a Funko Pop and retro game collection, in display.


----------



## queerape (May 25, 2019)

Wearing a trenchcoat between the months of approximately March to November.


----------



## Caesare (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Krimjob (May 26, 2019)

Vrakks said:


> Being seven years old.


I live in Scandinavia, that's not a problem here 

My contribution would be anyone who is aspiring to be an influencer, holy shit is that cringey. "Oh, I will be the next Pewds/Markiplier/Jacksepticeye/whoeverelseisrelevant". Sure you will bub, see you at the welfare office.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (May 26, 2019)

Chichan said:


> Guy's default way of talking to other females is being flirtatious.



Only a certain type of guy; most, even when interested, still remain respectful or don't immediately view a female as an instant catch.


----------

